# SIGMA announces the “SIGMA fp”, the world’s smallest and lightest mirrorless digital camera* with a full-frame image sensor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 11, 2019)

> Press Release:
> SIGMA Corporation is pleased to announce the launch of “SIGMA fp,” the world’s smallest and lightest full-frame mirrorless digital camera*. The SIGMA fp incorporates a 35mm full-frame Bayer sensor with 24.6 effective megapixels in a compact body, and boasts great versatility and scalability that allows mixing-and-matching of a variety of interchangeable lenses and accessories. It is a camera that is casual enough to take anywhere, anytime, and high-spec enough for serious still and cine shooting in the highest image quality, all in a robust and classy body.
> 
> Regardless of the differences in shooting scenes and styles or genre boundaries between stills and videos, this new camera is set to expand the freedom and possibilities in image shooting and art creation further than ever before. A “pocketable full-frame” camera: SIGMA fp, is now available.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BurningPlatform (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow! I certainly did not see this one coming. 

Could be a great video camera, not so sure about stills, though (only electronic shutter, no OIS, no EVF), but interesting anyway.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 11, 2019)

should be relatively cheap as well...no shutter mechanism, no EVF..probably using the sony 24MP sensor...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 11, 2019)

Finally Canon is *******. Nikon is *******. Sony is *******, too.


----------



## max_sr (Jul 11, 2019)

BurningPlatform said:


> Wow! I certainly did not see this one coming.
> 
> Could be a great video camera, not so sure about stills, though (only electronic shutter, no OIS, no EVF), but interesting anyway.



Could also be a nice timelapse camera.


----------



## Treyarnon (Jul 11, 2019)

Bayer sensor???? NOOOOOOOOO
A full frame foveron sensor with 3x24 MP, and a sensible lens mount (Canon please, but L mount if not), and I would be in the queue.


----------



## peters (Jul 11, 2019)

WOW! This looks incredible great for travel! Thats what I hate about my Canon 5d -> its realy big and bulky for a full day of hiking. A sony a6400 would be a nice option, but I like the fullframe...
This camera looks like its perfectly tailored for hiking! =)


----------



## peters (Jul 11, 2019)

"SIGMA fp is the first DSLR camera that supports external recording in 12-bit CinemaDNG format. "

This is incredible! =)


----------



## unfocused (Jul 11, 2019)

peters said:


> WOW! This looks incredible great for travel! Thats what I hate about my Canon 5d -> its realy big and bulky for a full day of hiking. A sony a6400 would be a nice option, but I like the fullframe...
> This camera looks like its perfectly tailored for hiking! =)


Provided you don't need a viewfinder.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The world’s smallest and lightest “pocketable full-frame”...


Pocketable as long as you don’t have a lens mounted.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pocketable as long as you don’t have a lens mounted.


You never know...cargo pants might make a comeback.


----------



## canonical (Jul 11, 2019)

Love the form factor, only slightly bigger than G5X II. Close to what I want, but just like Sony RX1-R II still not really right.

I'd be seriously interested IF

it had a good pop-up EVF built in
and suitably compact and affordable L-mount lenses were available, some moderately fast "pancake" primes and f/4 zooms

Also "more than nice to have" would be

hotshoe (without need for an entire add-on module) - in lieu of "cine/stills" switch and red record video button
Canon DPAF with Eye Tracking
Canon UI
...
Sony sensor


----------



## flip314 (Jul 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pocketable as long as you don’t have a lens mounted.



If I've learned anything from the Sony fanbois it's that all you need is a body that has a sensor with good DR. Lenses don't matter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2019)

flip314 said:


> If I've learned anything from the Sony fanbois it's that all you need is a body that has a sensor with good DR. Lenses don't matter.


There’s an easy solution, and I’m sure it won’t be long until there’s one available for the L-mount:


----------



## flip314 (Jul 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> There’s an easy solution, and I’m sure it won’t be long until there’s one available for the L-mount:



You get a much better f-number if you use nothing at all. The bokeh is fabulous!


----------



## gmon750 (Jul 11, 2019)

People seem to be forgetting that it’s no longer “pocketable” once you have a lens on it.


----------



## canonical (Jul 11, 2019)

gmon750 said:


> People seem to be forgetting that it’s no longer “pocketable” once you have a lens on it.



it could be pocketable with pancake primes like 24/2.8, 35/2, 50/1.8 

Will be interesting to see what lenses Sigma will bring for L-mount. Panasonic obviously means BIG and expensive. Not to mention Leica.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2019)

gmon750 said:


> People seem to be forgetting that it’s no longer “pocketable” once you have a lens on it.


Neuro wrote that a few posts back so it must be very forgettable.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> There’s an easy solution, and I’m sure it won’t be long until there’s one available for the L-mount:


Canon is working on it: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...ing-on-lens-cap-technology.37337/#post-782564


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 11, 2019)

Great concept from Sigma. I hope it's the first in a series of fully modular components. My EF 35 f/2 IS would pair very nicely on a gimbel I think.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 11, 2019)

I'll have to undergo surgery, in order to get my hands reduced in size.
In earnest: I hate tiny cameras, ergonomics are often sacrificed for smaller size (Sony...)


----------



## TAF (Jul 12, 2019)

Treyarnon said:


> Bayer sensor???? NOOOOOOOOO
> A full frame foveron sensor with 3x24 MP, and a sensible lens mount (Canon please, but L mount if not), and I would be in the queue.



Agreed. The only reason I would consider a Sigma body is the Foveon sensor.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jul 12, 2019)

why does everything about this seem like it's april fools and at the same time, like come on canon, what you gonna do next to make you seem even more behind in the FF mirrorless game


----------



## unfocused (Jul 12, 2019)

Shellbo6901 said:


> why does everything about this seem like it's april fools and at the same time, like come on canon, what you gonna do next to make you seem even more behind in the FF mirrorless game


I will not feed the troll...I will not feed the troll...I will not feed the troll.


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

unfocused said:


> You never know...cargo pants might make a comeback.


Comeback? I suddenly feel self conscious about parts of my wardrobe


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

Maybe I’m just unexciting or lack sophistication but I thought that marketing video was fantastic. I even watched it twice. 

Anyone else enjoy it more than the idea of actually owning one?


----------



## degos (Jul 12, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'll have to undergo surgery, in order to get my hands reduced in size.
> In earnest: I hate tiny cameras, ergonomics are often sacrificed for smaller size (Sony...)



I agree, I really don't understand what the selling point of such a tiny, fiddly camera is meant to be. You won't have a decent grip on it to stabilise a lens and then you'll also have to hold it a few inches away from your face to see the screen, adding more shake. This is not a P&S with a dinky plastic lens, this is a full-frame that will be attached to lenses weighing > 300g

Sigma, make something at least the size of the EOS R and with an EVF and I'll give you money.


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

degos said:


> I agree, I really don't understand what the selling point of such a tiny, fiddly camera is meant to be. You won't have a decent grip on it to stabilise a lens and then you'll also have to hold it a few inches away from your face to see the screen, adding more shake. This is not a P&S with a dinky plastic lens, this is a full-frame that will be attached to lenses weighing > 300g
> 
> Sigma, make something at least the size of the EOS R and with an EVF and I'll give you money.


It seems like from the video, there will be a number of attachable accessories like grips, monitors, viewfinders(?), etc. Kind of a modular design for a variety of production purposes. 

Neat concept for amateur producers who are involved in a wide range of projects.

Absolutely not for me personally. I hate tiny cameras. My RP is the smallest I want to go. Without the grip extension I probably wouldn’t have considered buying.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 12, 2019)

Is it just me or does this thing make no sense at all. Great. I have a tiny ff camera that can slip on my pocket........ And a camera bag full of lenses that I carry on my back. If you want small get an apsc. It's not like you get the ff goodness if you combine it with a tiny lens.


----------



## funkboy (Jul 12, 2019)

RIP Foveon


----------



## Aglet (Jul 12, 2019)

I hope is has a damn fast sensor readout speed or it's gonna be great for makin' jello-shots.
Funky marketing video, for sure.
If only it ended with a Jobsian, "One more thing. It has global shutter."


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 12, 2019)

And after CIPA 36 images per battery charge (wasn't the 36 images per ... a part of history)?

Hopefully the camera can be supplied by USB-C or other external power and does not overheat.o.k., it will not overheat because they have made an intelligent solution to avoid it with grid fins between sensor (and CPU?) in the gap to the display. And if this thing is global shutter ... maybe not to bad!

But for a one man video setup the body size isn't too important because you need microphones and an external audio recorder. I fiddeled around with M50, a small cage, a TASCAM DR 70D recorder and two microphones in NOS configuration (30cm distance, 90°) + dead kittens ... it is not easy to find the M50 inside all that add ons!


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

I think it’s also important to remember culture.... most of us I’m assuming are from America’s, Europe, Australia, etc. 

There are many countries with an obsession for making things smaller, and smaller, and smaller to fit their cramped and minimalist life style. But these cultures also love photography and technology more than the average person as well. 

Believe me, our big houses, SUVs, and huge food portions don’t make sense to others around the world any more than super tiny cameras do to us.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 12, 2019)

Like... EOS RP is too big to fit into a typical Tokyo flat?


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 12, 2019)

When Canon makes a tiny little camera with limited functionality and a recycled sensor it's a marketing masterstroke. When Sigma makes an even smaller camera that could be the core of a higly competitive and technologically advanced video rig it's "too small for my big manly western hands". Too funny.


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Like... EOS RP is too big to fit into a typical Tokyo flat?


I’ve found most people take their cameras outside their homes on occasion.


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

But for real, what an ignorant comment..... for me I grab my pelican 1510 from my studio that's the size of a Tokyo flat at 1/10 the cost and roll it into my car or truck and drive to a shoot.

Someone in that Tokyo flat who doesn’t have a car, maybe walks, bikes, takes public transit and wants a variety of modular options to bring with to a shoot is one of many target consumers. Versatility and functionality trumps ergonomics for SOME people.

Someone who wants to travel even lighter and takes a tripod and doesn’t need flash? Great, don’t need a beefy grip, viewfinder, or a hotshoe. Someone who mainly does video work and never uses those the features either?....great! Now they can pack much lighter and minimize their gear and workflow. Hopefully the price will also be inline and save money on unneeded features for those in that market as well. 

Use your imagination not your crappy jokes. Population densities and cultural norms play a big role in lifestyle and marketing products.


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> When Canon makes a tiny little camera with limited functionality and a recycled sensor it's a marketing masterstroke. When Sigma makes an even smaller camera that could be the core of a higly competitive and technologically advanced video rig it's "too small for my big manly western hands". Too funny.


Like all things, different products for different purposes. Too many people view products through the lens of their own needs and biases. That multiplied by an overinflated ego or self-importance, and an anonymous message board, make for some pretty ignorant comments don't they?


----------



## Kit. (Jul 12, 2019)

Photo Hack said:


> But for real, what an ignorant comment..... for me I grab my pelican 1510 from my studio that's the size of a Tokyo flat at 1/10 the cost and roll it into my car or truck and drive to a shoot.
> 
> Someone in that Tokyo flat who doesn’t have a car, maybe walks, bikes, takes public transit and wants a variety of modular options to bring with to a shoot is one of many target consumers. Versatility and functionality trumps ergonomics for SOME people.
> 
> ...


What an ignorant comment.

Lenses optimized for a fullframe digital sensor are big, and your appeal to "population densities and cultural norms" can do nothing about it.


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

Kit. said:


> What an ignorant comment.
> 
> Lenses optimized for a fullframe digital sensor are big, and your appeal to "population densities and cultural norms" can do nothing about it.


Of course, my appeals can't change anything. That's the point. But a market need can drive a manufacturer to do something about it. What do you think the purpose of a pancake lens is for? (I wouldn't consider those "big") What is the purpose of this new Sigma body? Do you think Sigma and others will continue to innovate and make smaller bodies and smaller lenses for those bodies?

Should Fuji just keep a tradition medium format body size for their mirrorless versions?

That's not even the only purpose, to make smaller products, it's one of many purposes. If you want to slap a massive telephoto on this camera, cool. If you want to put it in a small pocket of your hiking bag and a few small lenses, cool. It's the versatility that is also attractive.

What exactly is your angle here? Is it to be ignorant and critical or do you have a purpose to your comments? Anything intelligent to contribute that isn't easily countered?


----------



## degos (Jul 12, 2019)

Photo Hack said:


> Someone who wants to travel even lighter and takes a tripod and doesn’t need flash? Great, don’t need a beefy grip, viewfinder, or a hotshoe. Someone who mainly does video work and never uses those the features either?....great! Now they can pack much lighter and minimize their gear and workflow. Hopefully the price will also be inline and save money on unneeded features for those in that market as well.



'Pack much lighter'. I'm no fan of the EOS RP but it weighs under 100 grams more* than this thing and at least is usable in the normal camera fashion.

Sometimes just because you can do a thing doesn't mean that you should.

* the 495g RP weight includes card and battery, which Sigma sneakily omit from their 370g weight spec.


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

degos said:


> 'Pack much lighter'. I'm no fan of the EOS RP but it weighs under 100 grams more* than this thing and at least is usable in the normal camera fashion.
> 
> Sometimes just because you can do a thing doesn't mean that you should.
> 
> * the 495g RP weight includes card and battery, which Sigma sneakily omit from their 370g weight spec.


Great! This camera isn't for you. It's not for me either. Thanks for the report, eventually there's a point of diminishing returns on weight and size. This may be near that spot for FF. Also, I'm sure this was already well underway in development as Canon was developing their RP. 

Sigma's market research has shown that it's a product worth investing into and believes it will sell. If it does, great. If it doesn't, they've done some R&D that will hopefully help them in the future. Canon, Sony, & Sigma feel there is a need for very small FF cameras. Good for them and anyone who wants to buy one.


----------



## degos (Jul 12, 2019)

OK, found the fp weight with battery and card: 422g

So for 53g more you can have an EVF and a handgrip.



Photo Hack said:


> Sigma's market research has shown that it's a product worth investing into and believes it will sell.



Just like the Quattro cameras? I'd prefer that Sigma concentrated on lenses instead of pissing money up the wall on dead-end cameras


Oh! You can buy an add-on loupe for it that makes it thicker than a DSLR! Genius!


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

degos said:


> OK, found the fp weight with battery and card: 422g
> 
> So for 53g more you can have an EVF and a handgrip.
> 
> ...


Send them a letter and tell them how to run their company. I'm sure they'll greatly appreciate it and maybe their Quattro and fP lines will disappear.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 12, 2019)

unfocused said:


> You never know...cargo pants might make a comeback.


Darn!

I’m wearing cargo shorts right now!

My 7D2 and the 70-200 wont fit into the pocket!

Canon is *******!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2019)

It will work with Canon lenses via a adapter, so you can use it with your Canon lenses. 

Like the Canon RP, its a small mirrorless camera with no really small lenses available for it, although, Canon does have the smallish 35mm RF.

I really don't like the idea of yet another line of new lenses, the L mount comes in at least three categories for different sensor sizes, with only a few full frame lenses actually available.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 12, 2019)

Photo Hack said:


> Of course, my appeals can't change anything. That's the point. But a market need can drive a manufacturer to do something about it. What do you think the purpose of a pancake lens is for? (I wouldn't consider those "big")


As one who rarely (almost never) shoots at angles of view suitable for pancakes, I think that their _main_ purpose is to be sold to people ignorant or nostalgic.



Photo Hack said:


> What is the purpose of this new Sigma body?


If you saw their concept movie, it's to be a building block to make something bigger (sometimes much bigger).

Will it work? Maybe, maybe not. Foveon didn't work as well as they expected it. Everyone can make mistakes, Sigma is no exception.



Photo Hack said:


> What exactly is your angle here?


If one wants a small camera, especially a pocketable camera, FF is a poor choice, and "population densities and cultural norms" won't change that.



Photo Hack said:


> Is it to be ignorant and critical or do you have a purpose to your comments? Anything intelligent to contribute that isn't easily countered?


What exactly is your angle here? Is it to be ignorant and rude, or do you have a purpose to your comments?


----------



## degos (Jul 12, 2019)

Photo Hack said:


> Send them a letter and tell them how to run their company. I'm sure they'll greatly appreciate it and maybe their Quattro and fP lines will disappear.



Do you think that companies only make good decisions? Oftentimes they make strange decisions based on the whims of executives. This is, I bet, one of them.

Just look at this fp. Its main advertised selling point is its dimuntive size, yet when you click on the accessories page every one of them adds to its bulk in order to give it capabilities that other marginally-bigger full-frame cameras already have. So, really, what is the point?

If it is to be primarily used in rigs, then small size is pointless once it is set in a cage.

If it is to be used handheld with full-frame lenses then sacrificing capabilities to be 50g lighter than the competition is pointless. That's two ounces for the colonials. One chocolate bar.

*This camera will disappear quietly within two years without making the slightest difference to the market. * There's my prediction. Sigma is wasting money on pointless projects whilst Tamron is eating their lunch.


----------



## peters (Jul 12, 2019)

Kit. said:


> What an ignorant comment.
> 
> Lenses optimized for a fullframe digital sensor are big, and your appeal to "population densities and cultural norms" can do nothing about it.


Look at the 40mm 2,8f pancake for canon and tell me again that lenses have to be big. Or the 70-200 f2,8(!) for Canon RF.... ;-)


----------



## peters (Jul 12, 2019)

degos said:


> OK, found the fp weight with battery and card: 422g
> 
> So for 53g more you can have an EVF and a handgrip.
> 
> ...


This looks like a great option for videography  I dont know exactly what your problem is?


----------



## miketcool (Jul 12, 2019)

This camera is being sold to compete with the GH5 and A7R series. It’ll be paired with fast lenses and an external monitor to build out lightweight FF video shooting. If you don’t understand why this is desirable, ask someone who shoots on MILC or DSLR’s for video work. Every gram counts when you’re balancing this on a gimbal for a 10 hour shoot.


----------



## flip314 (Jul 12, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> When Canon makes a tiny little camera with limited functionality and a recycled sensor it's a marketing masterstroke. When Sigma makes an even smaller camera that could be the core of a higly competitive and technologically advanced video rig it's "too small for my big manly western hands". Too funny.



The RP still has a grip. The Sigma camera has nothing.  I'm not personally badmouthing the Sigma camera, but there's a pretty huge ergonomics difference between the two cameras. I think both cameras will have their fans though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2019)

degos said:


> *This camera will disappear quietly within two years without making the slightest difference to the market. * There's my prediction. Sigma is wasting money on pointless projects whilst Tamron is eating their lunch.


Sigma fp = Nikon Df.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 12, 2019)

flip314 said:


> The RP still has a grip. The Sigma camera has nothing. I'm not personally badmouthing the Sigma camera, but there's a pretty huge ergonomics difference between the two cameras. I think both cameras will have their fans though.


Sorry if that came of as snarky but the Canonism around here has been running at a fevered pitch lately. It often does when everybody seems to be doing something interesting but Canon as is currently the case IMO.

I think the idea of the fp is that it's a modular core which can be used "as is" as a basic capture device or as the core of a larger customized build for photos or video. There will be a variety of both left and right handed grips available for handheld use if that's what you want. It may not be the perfect platform for everyone but it supports EF lenses and I think it's an interesting concept. There have never been more options for cross platform EF lens operability and as an EF lens owner I think that's a great thing.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 12, 2019)

Photo Hack said:


> I’ve found most people take their cameras outside their homes on occasion.


I think they were speaking of, 'where you keep/store things'. As in where could the RP fit in my little pull-out cube space? ;-)


----------



## Aglet (Jul 13, 2019)

Hopefully the readout speed is considerably faster for 8 bit or 10 bit video cuz 12 or 14 bit stills rolling shutter is quite slow for stills. 
Quote from story on I-R

"The fp's shutter speed range goes from 30 seconds to 1/8000s, plus a bulb mode. Because of the electronic shutter, maximum flash sync is only 1/30s, falling to 1/15s when shooting in 14-bit mode."


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 13, 2019)

Aglet said:


> Hopefully the readout speed is considerably faster for 8 bit or 10 bit video cuz 12 or 14 bit stills rolling shutter is quite slow for stills.
> Quote from story on I-R
> 
> "The fp's shutter speed range goes from 30 seconds to 1/8000s, plus a bulb mode. Because of the electronic shutter, *maximum flash sync is only 1/30s, falling to 1/15s when shooting in 14-bit mode."*



fill in flash at 1/15s shutter speed is a ridiculous idea to have from an event photography perspective. unless a non flash friendly event and then who cares about X-Sync speed. still, very limiting for my use cases..


----------



## sid.safari (Jul 13, 2019)

This trend of making cameras smaller doesn't make sense to me. It reminds me of the time flip phones manufactures started making smaller devices as if portability trumped usability.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2019)

Aglet said:


> "The fp's shutter speed range goes from 30 seconds to 1/8000s, plus a bulb mode. Because of the electronic shutter, maximum flash sync is only 1/30s, falling to 1/15s when shooting in 14-bit mode."


Lame.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jul 13, 2019)

Too small, no grip and no viewfinder. Put a 70-200mm f2.8 or a 100-400mm on it and see how miserable it is to use. One can go too small where ergonomics no longer are decent.


----------



## Pape (Jul 13, 2019)

Looks good camera for me ,base block you can fit to pocket when wanting go light.
There will be maybe big grip with extra shutter button and adjust rings ,and for both hands models. with wireless connection to camera
I know that add viewfinder scope looks bit silly with its size but what if it gives as good viewing experience what optical viewfinder +dicital benefits.
I bet they add later smaller evf module too.
Its nice if you need just update central camera block when wanting more new model with better sensor.


----------



## jedy (Jul 14, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> Too small, no grip and no viewfinder. Put a 70-200mm f2.8 or a 100-400mm on it and see how miserable it is to use. One can go too small where ergonomics no longer are decent.


This clearly isn’t the camera for big zooms...or telephoto lenses for that matter. It’s size limits it’s practicality in that sense. Saying that, Sigma primes are almost bordering on the size of zooms though. The lack of a viewfinder is a no no for me.


----------



## st jack photography (Jul 15, 2019)

All right SIGMA! Woot! Now pay attention Canon! Please!

Ever since Canon came out with the R, Canon has been in decline and basically *******. They are the new Nikon, stuck back in 1988, pandering to soccer moms and game hunters. Most of the better companies have a compact full frame, but not Canon. Meanwhile Canon has an aps-c mirrorless they have ignored that can't take the new lenses. 
No company makes that "perfect" camera, I know, but damn, Canon, even poor Sigma and Trashy Tamron is beating you, again and again and again! When you find yourself struggling to keep up with 3rd-rate copiers like Tamron to the point of that stupid Chinese Youngnoui brand being little worse in quality than the latest crap ST-motor lens, then yes, you are *******. Canon.
Again, way to go Sigma. They are so innovative over there. Amazing.
Sigma makes the most for the least. I mean Nikon makes, um...nothing since 1987. Canon makes good lenses but they only update every 30 years, and now they market-segment HEAVILY. Their last good camera was 6dm1, or 5dsr if you only shoot studio. Sony makes the best sensors, and pack the best into small packages, but their full frame mount is the equivalent of an EF-M mount slapped over full frame. Full frame itself is in a sad state of affairs, so I guess it isn't Canon so much. It is just that I have about $30k spent on Canon.

I owned a Sigma dp2 Quattro and I loved it, and while I hate all of the canon bodies beyond 5DSR, I will probably be buying this Sigma to try to get some use out of my Canon L glass that just gathers dust in favor of the amazingly versatile SONY.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2019)

st jack photography said:


> All right SIGMA! Woot! Now pay attention Canon! Please!
> 
> Ever since Canon came out with the R, Canon has been in decline and basically *******.


----------



## Pape (Jul 15, 2019)

jedy said:


> This clearly isn’t the camera for big zooms...or telephoto lenses for that matter. It’s size limits it’s practicality in that sense. Saying that, Sigma primes are almost bordering on the size of zooms though. The lack of a viewfinder is a no no for me.


https://www.digitalcameraworld.com/...and-here-are-9-accessories-to-get-you-started 
there are big grip and viewfinder module. go test those when they come to shops. No need bash this camera yet


----------



## Pape (Jul 15, 2019)

And now there isnt shutter, mirror ,grip and viewfinder on fp should be realistic price 1k
Think if bit later comes another same kind of central unit but with 100 mpixel foveon sensor for 1k price.
You can use 25 mpixel one on dim light and change to foveon when lot of light ,like changing film.
No wonder canon drawed back 64mpixel high resolution camera ,would looked like joke when launched same time with sigma camera.
canon and sony are *******!


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jul 15, 2019)

This camera is a niche low volume product like many of Sigma's cameras. It doesn't have a mechanical shutter, so it will be compromised in stills performance depending on what you compare it against. At the same time, it will offer CDNG and 4K that can be built up or down depending on the type of production. I think that if someone is considering to buy this as a 80% stills and 20% film device, they would be making a very poor decision/investment. I've been using a Blackmagic Micro for quite some time and it doesn't have a screen at all, can't shoot stills, doesn't even do 4K and has a tiny m43 sensor. But it is small and light for gimbals, jibs and cranes on certain jobs. I don't exactly want a grip, viewfinder, or anything else on the body.


----------



## magarity (Jul 15, 2019)

unfocused said:


> You never know...cargo pants might make a comeback.


Comeback? You mean they went out??

Oops


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jul 16, 2019)

unfocused said:


> I will not feed the troll...I will not feed the troll...I will not feed the troll.


i may be short, but I don't live under a bridge.

I want to see a FF camera that by it's asterisk it says, "worlds lightest and tiniest set of 5 removable lenses". just like the thin part of the iphone, I don't care about anymore and haven't since the iphone 5, i just want a better camera and better at&t service in my house. even if that means the phone needs to be a tad thicker.


----------

